# Share your tank with others - updates or new tanks.



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

The reason I have started this thread is because when looking through the rate your tank thread, I came across some negative criticism from some members. My belief is that we should encourage each others ability to create, build, and aquascape tanks. I think we can all learn from what we do like about the tanks posted to take inspiration in making our own tanks better. The purpose of this thread is not to post a perfect example of a tank, but to post a tank shot that shows what your tank really looks like, or where you are at with your set up so as other people can gain knowledge and inspiration.


----------



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

To follow on from this, I would like to post two photos of my tank. It is an 4 x 1.5 x 1.5.

And yes I realize that there is an internal filter and that I didn't take my cleaning magnet out... etc, etc.

But that is why I started this thread... So we could just gain inspiration from each other without having to take the criticism that I am sure most of us are already aware of... As I have said previously, most of us are limited by our budgets, not our ability.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy...


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice thread and a great idea. Great looking tank as well, good job!

Here are a couple shots of my 300 gallon Central American aquarium. It may not be perfect but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

> But that is why I started this thread... So we could just gain inspiration from each other without having to take the criticism that I am sure most of us are already aware of... As I have said previously, most of us are limited by our budgets, not our ability.


When i post pictures of my tanks i expect people to have there opinion on it, However i take it for what it is, a opinion. It's no ones tank but the person posting the picture so long as the person who owns the tank likes it thats all that matters. However constructive criticism isn't necessary a bad thing either.

But here is one of my tanks. Nice looking tanks btw.


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey lowcel, did you use a spotlight in the middle of the tank. That's a cool look. What kind of light setup are you using.

I put underwater lights in my outdoor pond which looks really cool. Wondering why more indoor tanks don't use differnet spot ligths for different looks.

















My 220G. spent the summer working on 2 outdoor ponds so need to take the winter to update the 220G with more rocks but it's been running well, half the fish are over 2.5 years old now


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

newday said:


> Hey lowcel, did you use a spotlight in the middle of the tank. That's a cool look. What kind of light setup are you using.


I am using Coralife T5's for the tank. However what you are seeing is from the three remote flashes that I am using over the tank. The Center flash is the brightest (Canon 430EX II with a Gary Fong diffuser) so that is why it looks like it does in the photo. The two flashes on the end are just two cheaper slave flashes.


----------



## curtis_miller (Aug 24, 2009)

hey guys great tanks, heres mine. let me know what u mean


----------



## curtis_miller (Aug 24, 2009)

oops, meant to say let me know what you think


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I think you read into the rate the tank above you to much. That thread is ment to give ideas on improving your tank in the eyes of other ppl.. As i say give you IDEAS to make your tank better. Doesnt mean you have to. If you are happy with your tank then leave it be. I like critism honestly. It helps me make my tank look better for my viewing pleasure. But take it as you want good or bad.. I know my tank will NEVER be done because i am always looking to do different things to it and try to make it look better. I cant just throw rocks in there add a filter and fish and say Im done. I am always messing with the rocks trying to make them look better and I always have my eye out for different fish. All of the tanks look great IMO and Im sure there are some ppl that will read this that say well u should do this, add more rock whatever the case but its YOUR tank do as you want. Just my .02....


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i think no matter who you are youre never satisfied with your tank...its like your house theres always something ya know


----------



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

Possibly I have read in to it too much, but I am fairly strong against negativity and I believe it is of greater importance to encourage each other then point out minute details as to why someones tank is not perfect. As I have said before, I already know what is wrong with my tank and what I would like to fix - these are things that could be done if money and time were not limited.

I hope it is understood that I am not generalizing when identifying negativity as an issue. I am aware that the majority of the people on this forum are constructive, kind, and fair people.

However, the purpose of this thread is to have somewhere to post your tank, your progress and changes without having to be exposed to criticisms, many of which I am sure people are already aware of.

If your just building a tank, have changed something, or would just like to share a tank photo... here is the place.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

agreed...two separate threads...rate the tank is just what it says...critique the tank above you is what it really implies. no worries though if you post there thats what you should expect


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay here's my 125 I've been trying to work on. New lights, took out the chessy fake plants (at least most of them. Please be honest.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

My 55g with 1 Male Eureka Red 6"/3 Females, BGJD 6", Miniture Pink Convict, and 2 Clown Plecos









My 40g Ruby Red Breeding tank 









Please let me know what you guys think. Any criticism please, looking to make my tanks appropriate habitats. Thank you.

P.s. Awesome tank guys. I can only wait till I get a 100+g tank.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

450 gallon SA/CA tank









55 gallon tang tank


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

newday, I use a red led spot at night for a little light, I like the effect it gives, i used to use it under a bubble volcano in my tropical tank, but i got tired of it and revamped it into a tang, i have the red spot over the rock pile angled down onto the shell bed, like a red moonbean

i need to get some pictures, but I can't seem to get a good one with my camera, not to mention I have no idea how to post pictures here


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

My 125 gallon with all sorts of africans in it. Just picked out the best looking africans I saw not knowing there were different kinds of africans that belong with only certain kinds.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

When I first set mine up:










And my new change of substrate(sand) and decorstill a little dusty from the sand)


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice MCKP. Beautiful driftwood. Thanks so much for changing it =D>


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, the fish have thanked me too..... I can't complain though, I got the entire first set up(castles, plants, gravel, 75g tank, stand, lights, even food and meds) for $150...... but I, and they, are much happier. I can't wait to get them a more realistic malawi looking background..... that is a winter project though!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

hawaiian ruby.. i would recommend taking the plants out of the pots and bury them, other wise a really clean, healthy looking tank.. plants obviously favor your tanks.. im envious :thumb:


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

MCKP, nice change in the tank, drift wood looks great. I really need to get some in my tank, did you get yours from a river or stream, and what did you do to prep it to get it ready and safe for the tank? Also nice change up from gravel to sand, natural looking tank, nice work.

Here's my 55g, I just put an AquaClear mini on the left for more water movement, and better filtration on that side, I had a lot of solids drifting to that side and just settling there, not anymore  









Thoughts on improving the tank? What color for background, blue or black, I want to make a custom one but not ready for that just yet, I'll be starting a mini reef tank soon. :dancing:


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Robert, I actually got it from my front yard, it is the upper part of a root system from a tree. It is long dead of course. I just took it and hosed it off, brushed it with a scrubber, rinsed it and put it in. I LOVE the sand but it takes forever to clear but when it does it will be worth it.... I am actually changing the aquscaping around again today(have to catch some fish which requires removal of pretty much everything :x :roll: ) but I will post pics when I am done.


----------



## StingrayKurt (Oct 30, 2007)

hey robert w I love the deep sand bed id put some lake tang sand dwellers in there if i were ya!. Thats the only thing i would change and maybe build up the rock work towards the center


----------



## StingrayKurt (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a horrible picture so please excuse that, it has been updated it now has 4 shells in it
I also have a pair of Kribensis in there now, a pair of Brevis, and a Syn. Petricola.
I collected the slate from Tennessee around the cabin I was staying in.[/img]


----------

